# Pin rigging blank



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a blank for pin rigging? I would like to use cobia fishing in the boat also.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a yak rod for cobia, too. This one looked interesting. Marketed as a king rod. Might work???

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=4667&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

length is really up to you, as well as power,but id reccommend calstar or seeker products, well known with great reputations...

jmo


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

sounds like your looking for the same thing as me. definitly looking at catching some from the yak this year. I wanted to build one, so I could use it for both.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Chris, any model numbers for those rods that you suggest?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im having a calstar 800m grafighter built now by clyde(fer kings/cobes/tarpon off the planks)....havent had it in my hands yet, but its 8' rated 20-40lb...i like a fairly long rod for pier fishing for keeping fish off the pilings...i wouldnt want it in a boat tho

im not great with model #s off hand for seeker, but calstar uses a simple system....theres glass and grafighter, decide between that(glass being cheaper,possibly more durable....grafighters being lighter, more $$)pick your line rating for the rod(Light being 15-40lb,Medium 20-40, Heavy is 30-60 i think...also XH and Xl i think, dunno) and what length you want and multiply it by 100 (7'=700 model # rod)...add them two together and you end up with a 700M..or 800L..or 900H..
give a builder or blank seller a call ...someone whod have extensive experience with the individual blanks for a specific model ...i know alotta the va builders have built seekers and calstars from 6' livebait rods to 9' stumps for allotta the cobia fishermen up here..


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks Chris. Gonna see if I can find one to build. Definitly looking forward to the cobia getting here, but for now i will go to them. 9 more days!!!!


----------

